# Weaknees to the rescue!!!



## jimbo1mcm (Jan 8, 2006)

I can't say enough about the service and knowledge at weaknees. My Series 1 Tivo stopped dialing, so I ordered the modem kit, a new fan and a 160 gig hard drive, formatted.( I had tried some other options, like the PTV instant cake but my computer just wouldn't get it done. I tried all the correct positions, and jumpers but it was a P3 and something wouldn't work. I gave up and ordered the 160 from Weaknees.)

It took about 30 seconds to drop in the replacement 160 gig. I kept the old 40 gig for a spare. The Tivo lit up and went right into a standard setup program. The new, standalone modem, dialed and worked properly.

Unless you are a real hobbyist, you might consider the Weaknees option. It really doesn't cost that much.


----------



## Dirac (Oct 18, 2002)

Even if you are a hobbyist, they've got the goods. I had a very good experience with their HR10-250 TwinBreeze kit. Really sturdy plastic, all the cabling accessories, well-written installation instructions. The only thing was it took me a bit to get the power splitter to fit comfortably within all the drives, brackets, other cables... 

My first experience with Weaknees was a good one.


----------

